# Flyhawk Model New Products 2016



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)




----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I don't see anything.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Ditto - just a small placeholder square that is not clickable...


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

All he ever posts are spam ads for kits with absolutely no information. No great loss.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I guess there are no new kits for 2016. :lol:


----------



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Ditto - just a small placeholder square that is not clickable...


Hi, please check again. Thank you for your support.


----------

